# Best and worst franchise fandoms...



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Now before the mods go Wesker ("KHRISSSSSSSSSS!!") on me I would like to think that the section regulars here are mature enough to handle a thread like this without succumbing to flaming and such.. Just keep it modest mmkay?

Title is pretty self-explanatory. Just state who do you think are the best and worst fandoms, and why...

And in the interest of fairness, the *only guideline* is that you have to be part of both fandoms(best and worst).. So "lel CoD fanboys" is an acceptable answer only if you like CoD yourself..

You can use my example as a guide.. 

*Worst Fandom - Sonic* 

Yeah, I went with the most obvious answer. And there's a reason for that. Basically the bread and butter. We're a hard fandom to please. We'll find problems in the most obscure of details. We keep living in past glories, always comparing the modern Sonic games to the old ones(The good and the bad *cough* Sonic Adventure *cough*). We're also divided on almost every core issue of the franchise. Like, should Sonic be more focused on speed or platforming, should it be 2D or 3D, and the billions of discussions regarding the power ups (wisps and werewolves and all that silly stuff). We're also relentless on the bad apples that SEGA releases, while gaming journalism absolutely demolishes Sonic's image every year, we do little to nothing to help support one of our favorite franchises. Sonic 06 was bad though, just bad. Oh and the sense of entitlement, can't forget about that. But at least we have transformed from preachers about how our new Sonic game will  define platforming into negative nancies bickering about how the new Sonic game will absolutely suck. 

*Best Fandom - Pokemon*

Many adult Pokefans may feel embarrassed to tell people that they still play the product. Not me, and it's mainly because of the absolutely marvelous fandom. You can't just sit there and tell me that we're not the ideal fandom, a following every developer would kill to have. GameFreak are one of the luckiest developers in the gaming world to have such a cult following, that's for a damn sure. I'm actually proud of this fandom. From the overflowing of fanart, to the hype attitude when new games are in development, and the simple general goodwill from one Pokefan to the another. The competitive side is even very helpful when it comes to getting in the scene. Many secrets and tricks shared as soon as people figure them out. The amount of beginner tutorials to competitive battles is simply staggering. Maybe it's the ecosystem of the Pokemon games that GameFreak implemented that's the cause of this, but I'll be damned if it isn't such a joyous experience overall. However, there's an ugly side as always. You know those pesky people that always preach about how Gen1 and 2 were perfection and every game after it sucked donkey balls? But I'd like to focus on the positive side of things. Because it easily outweighs a few measly fans that probably don't even support the franchise anymore.

*Honorable Mentions*:

Worst - Street Fighter
Best - Resident Evil and Castlevania


----------



## brolmes (May 11, 2014)

obviously any and all ponyfagging is the worst but everyone who identifies theirself as being "part of a fandom" of any kind is shit

all the cool people just like the stuff they like without trying to act like it defines them in any way

"i read homestuck because it's amazing" - fine

"i proudly consider myself part of the homestuck fandom" - shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Now before the mods go Wesker ("KHRISSSSSSSSSS!!") on me I would like to think that the section *regulars here are mature enough* to handle a thread like this without succumbing to flaming and such.





Homestuck said:


> ponyfagging
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...





I am not closing the thread but I'm gonna give a friendly reminder not to let things escalate.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> ...I would like to think that the section regulars here are mature enough to handle a thread like this without succumbing to flaming and such.. Just keep it modest mmkay?



It's almost like you've never read a post in this section before. 

*Worst:* BioWare games, Final Fantasy

*Best:* Pokemon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> obviously any and all ponyfagging is the worst but everyone who identifies theirself as being "part of a fandom" of any kind is shit
> 
> all the cool people just like the stuff they like without trying to act like it defines them in any way
> 
> ...



I don't really see anything wrong with enjoying being part of the fandom as much as the games.. You're unhealthily generalizing here...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Worst Fandom: Pokemon (Pokebank)

Worst Fandom: Tales ( PS3 gate, now we have 7 Tales games on PS3 lololol)

Worst Fandom: Betrayed Sony Pony's ( They lost their shit about FF13,DMC,Metal Gear, ect ect ect all going multiplat) Also they're the reason people still use the shitty ass Dualshock 3

Best Fandom: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Guilty Gear Fans?


----------



## Disaresta (May 11, 2014)

Best: tough but probably homestuck (pokemon takes it for video game bases though.)

Worst: That's easy: Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Worst: Sonic, Final Fantasy, Call of Duty

Best: Kirby, Pokemon, Animal Crossing


----------



## Xiammes (May 11, 2014)

Worst: Megaman/Sonic, I'd have to do some hardcore research to find out which is worse.

Best: Castlevania, Demons Soul's (pre dark souls),


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Now before the mods go Wesker ("KHRISSSSSSSSSS!!") on me I would like *to think that the section regulars here are mature enough to handle a thread like this* without succumbing to flaming and such.. Just keep it modest mmkay?


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Worst: Megaman



To be fair, it's kind of justified. Capcom has been treating Megaman and his fandom like shit for years. At least Sega manages to churn out a few decent Sonic games now and then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> *To be fair, it's kind of justified. Capcom has been treating Megaman and his fandom like shit for years.* At least Sega manages to churn out a few decent Sonic games now and then.



If by treating them like shit you mean cancelling Legends 3, you're right.

Memagan fans are the biggest fucking babies I've ever had the misfortune to put up with during my life as a gamer. If I counted the number of Capcom franchises that didn't receive even half of the 5 star treatment that fucking game series received for years after years after years, I'd list the vast majority of the game lineup that company ever made. Fuck, If I counted the number of game series outside Capcom that had a shittier treatment than Megaman, I'd be here all night.

Megaman is so incredibly overbloated with games, whether we're talking the main series or whatever side series or even spinoff games, these people were fucking delusional thinking its bubble wasn't going to burst. 

Fuck Megaman fans. They're so used to their constant spew of malcontent, not even a fucking cameo spot in Smash Bros stopped them from constant bitching.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm feeling quite the mature individual right about now. *Sips overpriced wine*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

^ This one is right


----------



## SionBarsod (May 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, it's kind of justified. Capcom has been treating Megaman and his fandom like shit for years. At least Sega manages to churn out a few decent Sonic games now and then.




Eh, the only thing that really bothers me about Megaman games is that a lot of them tend to cry like Capcom killed their parents whenever something Megaman related shows up outside of a Megaman game. I understand that there hasn't been a Megaman game in a while, even though they did milk the fuck out of the series, but some fans just take the victim complex thing a bit too far.



Deathbringerpt said:


> They're so used to their constant spew of malcontent, not even a fucking cameo spot in Smash Bros stopped them from constant bitching.



This. It really made things worse. You'd think they would go "Wow maybe Capcom does care about Megaman in some way." or something similar. Instead what we got was "Wow Capcom! Even Nintendo cares more about Megaman than you do!"

The reveal of his Final Smash made that even worse 

*Worst:*Anyway as Khris already said, the Sonic fanbase. He basically stated most of the points already but yeah their reputation on the internet does hold some truth to it. 

Contrary to popular belief there are some sane fans out there. They just get overshadowed by the insane ones.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sonic Passion is an example of insanity




Doesn't help that apparently you can only like one style of gameplay, Genesis, Adventure, Heroes, Storybook Games, Unleashed Boost, any of them. This transfers into other forms of Sonic media like the Cartoons and Comics. If you like the Comics  you get shat on by the people that like the games. A little less by the ones that liked the old TV shows, mostly the ones that watched SatAM since the comic uses stuff from that. The Fandom is full of infighting and the fact that it's so split that whenever something new for Sonic comes out everyone instantly says it's going to suck. The fans that like the new game get shat on by fans of the other games in a never ending cycle. While most of the fandom fights with eachother without really doing anything to fix Sonic's image in gaming media that they hate so much because "it isn't fair", the other fandoms all come together to laugh at them for being idiots. Doesn't help that they're loud as fuck about it.

The fandom can basically never really decide on what it wants. For the longest time fans were crying that Friends were ruining the series and that the games only needed the pre-adventure cast. They assumed that with them gone the games would be 10/10 again. That isn't the case and now some people want the ability to play as other characters besides just Sonic to come back.

The existence of the new friends itself wasn't the problem. The gameplay directions were. It's kind of why Blaze was so well received. Her gameplay was similar to Sonic's in Rush. The new friends just ended up like Krystal from Star Fox (that's for another time). An easy target.


And 06...man 06 was bad, without a doubt. Although from what I've heard it seems like a lot of it is Sammy's fault and Sega just had bad luck. But man it's been years. It's kind of time to let it go. People want 06 to disappear, but they wont let it...at all...like Ken Penders


*Spoiler*: __ 



On another note, the comics, at least from 160 on, are pretty alright. Not award winning by any means, but still a fun little read. the ones starting at 257 pretty much fit the tone of the Sonic games from Unleashed on. Archie's Megaman stuff is pretty good too





*Honorable mention:* the Smash Bros Fanbase, at least when it comes to the character roster choices. and the Melee fans sometimes. Arcsys fandom as far as the GG vs BB stuff can go. That can get really dumb sometimes. And yet they'll all come together to bash on Persona 4 Arena


*One of the best*: Pokemon, you guys can be pretty damn cool when it counts. Honestly I was amazed by the number of teens and adults that play pokemon since I used to avoid it due to the stigma of Pokemon being a kids thing only. The support you can get is amazing though and the community always seems to welcome new people with open arms 

*Fighting Games:* Aside from the elitism that some Fighting fans have towards other games, the fandom can be really helpful for new people getting into the genre. All the tutorial vids, guides, and tips are just great when you need them.

*Honorable mentions*: Super Robot Wars/Taisen Fandom- Everyone just loves to see giant robots crossover and duke it out.


----------



## Son Goku (May 11, 2014)

*Worst: *
*Call of Duty* - I can't even decide if this is a fandom because there is no localized base for them. Just a bunch of random schmoes mucking about, but the majority are a bunch of asshats.

*Sonic *- Indecisive, confused, overly aggressive to other sonic fans.

*Pokemon* - Overly inclusive. We get it pokemon is a good game series and all but stop trying to make some in culture with EV's and IV's. I'm not saying don't play the game that way but don't try to look down upon people who don't or make it like it's a super secret club. Also the same for breeding

*Halo (Post ODST)* - they lost what ever made them a decent community long before 343 came aboard.

*Best:*
*Halo ( Until ODST)* - This might be partly nostalgia but the old halo community circa CE and 2 primarily was a very tight knit group for thousands of people. There were modders and stanbyers in matchmaking, but plenty of those people also made unforgettable customs experiences

*Rainbow Six* - Very friendly when you come into the series and I've only seen a few bad apples over a long long time, the niche status of the series probably keeps it that way.

*Misc:*
*Xbox Party Chatters* - You pretty much kill any fandom
*Lost Planet* - some interesting people in this bunch, can go either way.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 11, 2014)

Worst: Every single MOBA game ever made

Best: TF2


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2014)

*Worst*: Sonic, Resident Evil *Here*


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> -snip-



The points you made are why the fanbase is pretty shitty these days, they seem to complain about everything concerning Megaman. And whenever you get down to the source of their anger it's usually about Legends 3 or Capcom not making any recent games.

Just imagine the Sonic fanbase if Sega stopped making Sonic games and did nothing but cameos and sponsor fan projects. 



Kagekatsu said:


> Worst: Every single MOBA game ever made



I can get behind this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Just imagine the Sonic fanbase if Sega stopped making Sonic games and did nothing but cameos and sponsor fan projects.



The horror.




Death-kun said:


> I can get behind this.



That guy knows what he's talking about. I think that Naruto probably met more Russians than any one of us ever will in our lifetime.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Starcraft can go in the worst section too


----------



## cnorwood (May 12, 2014)

Nintendo- Not saying all nintendo fans are like this but nintendo could literally shit in a box and put a mario hat on it and nintendo fans would rave like its the best game ever made


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The points you made are why the fanbase is pretty shitty these days, they seem to complain about everything concerning Megaman. And whenever you get down to the source of their anger it's usually about Legends 3 or Capcom not making any recent games.
> 
> Just imagine the Sonic fanbase if Sega stopped making Sonic games and did nothing but cameos and sponsor fan projects.



Don't even kid about that. We're like parasites, we need a living host(a new game in this case) to survive..



Son Goku said:


> *Worst: *
> 
> 
> *Pokemon* - Overly inclusive. We get it pokemon is a good game series and all but stop trying to make some in culture with EV's and IV's. I'm not saying don't play the game that way but don't try to look down upon people who don't or make it like it's a super secret club. Also the same for breeding



Super secret club? It's easier to get into EV and IV training than you might think.. Just get into the wonder trade and you'll get half decent Pokemon like hot cakes.. 



cnorwood said:


> Nintendo- Not saying all nintendo fans are like this but nintendo could literally shit in a box and put a mario hat on it and nintendo fans would rave like its the best game ever made



So it's just Mario fans. And I kinda agree. When's the last "shitty" Mario game made?


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> shitty ass Dualshock


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Dualshock still the besto.. True story..


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

Dualshock superior master race.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

And from the time I played with the DS4 I can see that they fixed almost all the minor issues with the former designs..


----------



## Son Goku (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Super secret club? It's easier to get into EV and IV training than you might think.. Just get into the wonder trade and you'll get half decent Pokemon like hot cakes..



I'm not saying it isn't I'm saying  that a lot of the people who partake in it try to make it secretive just to exclude people, people who could even be apart of the same fandom.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2014)

I feel like this thread has no possible happy ending.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Don't even kid about that. We're like parasites, we need a living host(a new game in this case) to survive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sunshine.

And the original NSMB on the DS



Son Goku said:


> I'm not saying it isn't I'm saying  that a lot of the people who partake in it try to make it secretive just to exclude people, people who could even be apart of the same fandom.


I've never seen this happen. And its impossible to not know about it due to super training in Pokemon X and Y


Opinions. ( You cant grip a dualshock and be comfortable, and I dont like the "proper" way of holding that controller, you look like a chicken with its wings spread out. Do you guys want to be chickens?) 




(its a flippin' dinosaur)


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You cant grip a dualshock and be comfortable



My first console was the original playstation so I'm very used to the dualshock, and I find it to be extremely comfortable.

*shrug*

But sure, opinions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Who grips a controller without resting their thumbs on the buttons? Or am I just weird like that?



Son Goku said:


> I'm not saying it isn't I'm saying  that a lot of the people who partake in it try to make it secretive just to exclude people, people who could even be apart of the same fandom.



And I'm saying it isn't so secretive, even if you saw a few people trying to make it seem so.. There's literally dozens of guides and tutorials for beginners out there.. There isn't a single secret that's not known to the average Pokemon gamer.. Hell, with Smogon in the mix, you can breed a destruction machine without even trying.. 



Naruto said:


> I feel like this thread has no possible happy ending.



It's just Overwatch.. Everyone is being kinda civil


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> It's just Overwatch.. Everyone is being kinda civil



Even in civility I don't see much good in the general sentiment of the topic. If we were discussing when and where players have thrown their hate around and why it should or shouldn't have happened, then you'd have a conversation worth having. This just feels like a gamers version of marry/fuck/kill 

You put time and thought into it so I felt like closing it would've been dickish of me, so I didn't.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> nintendo could literally shit in a box and put a mario hat on it and nintendo fans would rave like its the best game ever made



Untrue. You should've seen the outcry about Paper Mario: Sticker Star and New Super Mario Bros. 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Even in civility I don't see much good in the general sentiment of the topic. If we were discussing when and where players have thrown their hate around and why it should or shouldn't have happened, then you'd have a conversation worth having. This just feels like a gamers version of marry/fuck/kill
> 
> You put time and thought into it so I felt like closing it would've been dickish of me, so I didn't.



My problem is that I care too much.. 

And I think it's because people missed my guideline.. I don't see the point in  criticizing a fandom you're not part of.. There's nothing to gain from it... 

Anyways, if you feel that you must, then I won't really mind.. It was just something I thought about while slaying Audino in the bathroom


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> obviously any and all ponyfagging is the worst but everyone who identifies theirself as being "part of a fandom" of any kind is shit
> 
> all the cool people just like the stuff they like without trying to act like it defines them in any way
> 
> ...



Thanks for setting the guideline by example, Homestuck. Hopefully anyone in future posts has a better idea of what crosses the line now.

-------------------------------------------

With the exception of the MegaMan conflict (don't care. don't know enough about the franchise judge their fans, but I'm gonna assum they're right because Capcom's terribad), SionBarsod said just about mostly what I was going to, just more long-winded.

*Worst Fandom*: Definitely Sanic. The most depressing part about it is that we're so awful, that what makes us so awful can't even be decided on.

Are we bad because we're horrendously divided? Yes. Are we bad because of all the OCs? Yes. Are we bad because of the pr0n? Yes. Are we bad because we get angry when someone insults any of its games? Yes. Are we bad because we get angry when someone _praises_ any of the games? Yes. Are we bad because we refuse to accept any modern attempts at Sanic because we're stuck in the past? Yes. Are we bad because we eat any Sonic related thing SEGA throws at us? Yes.

Notice how those last 4 contradict each other. We're still somehow completely guilty of it. It's every bit as baffling as it is amusing. 

*Best Fandom*: Fighting games*. I say this sort've reluctantly, because there's still a few things I personally don't like about the fandom. However, since I'm so into fighting games for the novelty of them, I occasionally get a small peak into the competitive scene and take away something different each time. Once upon a time, I just use to plain hate it, but over the years, I've grown a bit of a respect for fighting game enthusiasts. They're (mostly) respectful toward one another. They're driven. They're dedicated (they're so into the genre that they've consistently made their own games. And well, at that!). And generally, they _can_ be a group of swell guys. From what I've gathered, they still have the fandom issue of being snippy towards newcomers, and they still sometimes have an air of "get gud" about them, but I've come to find them a bit more tolerable than other fandoms.

_*'cept when it comes to crossover games. Crossover games tend to attract the worst of the lot for reasons I haven't been able to pinpoint. Smash Bros has got it especially bad._


----------



## Xiammes (May 12, 2014)

> Opinions. ( You cant grip a dualshock and be comfortable, and I dont like the "proper" way of holding that controller, you look like a chicken with its wings spread out. Do you guys want to be chickens?)



What? You don't grip the dualshock, you let it rest in your hands. Where are you getting the wings spread out?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

Every time I use a dual shock My fingers hold the sides  and pulls , only way for my hands to be something akin to comfortable.

Problem is the DS3's sides are too short and the sticks are too close to each other. And the back triggers are slippery


----------



## Xiammes (May 12, 2014)

The back triggers are shit, no one is going to argue they are not, the rest of the controller is solid IMO, but everyone has a opinion.

Are you holding it like this?



All the bitching about the controller is people trying to grip it, you can't grip the Duel Shock controllers.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 12, 2014)

Shirker said:


> _*'cept when it comes to crossover games. Crossover games tend to attract the worst of the lot for reasons I haven't been able to pinpoint. Smash Bros has got it especially bad._




Crossover games are a chance for people's favorite characters, or obscure characters that they like to get in. The problem is, not everyone's choices can get in due to limited slots. This causes a lot of butthurt when someone's favorite choice or choice from an old crossover game doesn't get in.

Marvel vs fans are bad for this, especially with 3, because a lot of old characters that were in MvC1 and 2 on marvel's side only got in because they were relevant at the time. Characters that aren't relevant to Marvel won't get in for the most part. Plus there are a few of them that are there just to promote movies so when they come out they can go "Oh he/she was in Marvel vs Capcom!"

Hell people are still asking Capcom for an update patch for Ultimate even though they can't.

Smash gets it worse because basically anything made on a nintendo system can get it. So if they just don't get picked, they just don't get picked. No legal reasons, no having to deal with another company. They just weren't picked for the roster. And that makes people mad as all hell.


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2014)

I may be one of the few who didn't mind the DS3 triggers. Works well for me when using them. Only problem I have with them is when I'm not using it actually. When I'm watching Crunchyroll or something, don't accidentally bump the controller or anything cause then I'm skipping hella episodes.


----------



## Xiammes (May 12, 2014)

Esura said:


> I may be one of the few who didn't mind the DS3 triggers. Works well for me when using them. Only problem I have with them is when I'm not using it actually. When I'm watching Crunchyroll or something, don't accidentally bump the controller or anything cause then I'm skipping hella episodes.



Thats a major problem, in use they are not so bad but you can't set it down like a normal controller. I remember accidentally attacking stock piles Thomas in Demons Souls and killed him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> The back triggers are shit, no one is going to argue they are not, the rest of the controller is solid IMO, but everyone has a opinion.
> 
> Are you holding it like this?
> 
> ...



Yep.

My hands are huge and my arms are long . Dualshock is just too small for me)


----------



## Xiammes (May 12, 2014)

My hands are big, I don't have a problem with holding the controller, its similar enough too "my hands are too big for the keyboard which is why I use a gamepad" arguments I have seen pop up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

That's cause people with big hands have short  fingers 

Its because I have long fingers and big hands ( usually fingers go from extended to your palm, mine go all the way to the wrist, on top of already having huge hands) 

All in all I just find it to be uncomfortable as a pad

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiQZMY-lkro[/youtube]


----------



## Xiammes (May 12, 2014)

>Generalizing again

I'm done with this argument anyways.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2014)

Esura said:


> I may be one of the few who didn't mind the DS3 triggers. Works well for me when using them. Only problem I have with them is when I'm not using it actually. When I'm watching Crunchyroll or something, don't accidentally bump the controller or anything cause then I'm skipping hella episodes.



My problem with them is that I've accidentally pinched myself way too many times. I actually _like_ the springiness. I liked the idea of certain games implementing how springy they are into the gameplay.

Accidentally pressing said buttons? Fine, whatever, I'll just be extra super careful not to drop it or place it too hard. Not difficult. It's when a controller starts hurting me that I start to see a problem.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

I think the actual controller would have to be wider and have a raised back to accommodate such springy back triggers


----------



## Son Goku (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Who grips a controller without resting their thumbs on the buttons? Or am I just weird like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See the average pokemon player doesn't know about EV's and IV's just online it's too skewed in one direction to accurately see it.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2014)

Sonic fans can get bent.

< is a Sonic fan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> See the average pokemon player doesn't know about EV's and IV's just online it's too skewed in one direction to accurately see it.



At this point, it's a choice thing.. Since GEN6 pretty much teaches you all that stuff in-game.. And even before GEN6, tutorials were found everywhere.. There's a whole site dedicated for competitive battling for beginners.


----------



## blackbird (May 13, 2014)

Last time I checked, I wanted to punch all the regulars of The Final Fantasy Thread in the face. 

It's been quite a while, though.


----------



## Son Goku (May 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> At this point, it's a choice thing.. Since GEN6 pretty much teaches you all that stuff in-game.. And even before GEN6, tutorials were found everywhere.. There's a whole site dedicated for competitive battling for beginners.



Yeah, but I suppose the 'target audience' doesn't care. Along with the fact people don't want to put in the effort it takes (even though now it is much much easier than it use to be). So I suppose a portion of the EV/IV crowd  decided the general masses aren't legitimate enough for their game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> Yeah, but I suppose the 'target audience' doesn't care. Along with the fact people don't want to put in the effort it takes (even though now it is much much easier than it use to be). So I suppose a portion of the EV/IV crowd  decided the general masses aren't legitimate enough for their game.



If the target audience didn't care they wouldn't have made it into a core and easily accessible part of the game.. I'm willing to guess you have no idea how "in your face" EV training has become in GEN6.. It's literally available within the first hour of gameplay.. Like I said, it's now a choice thing.. You can fully EV train you Pokemon in 2 or less hours with Super Training, and within 45 minutes using the braces + horde battles.. Sorry, but this isn't an opinion thing, it's a fact that EV/IV training has become ridiculously easy..


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2014)

Yeah it's easier now, mostly because of how transparent it is now, but it's still a pain in the ass to do and remains the biggest barrier to a good chunk of people who wants to get in the competitive battles. The fact that much of the fanbase resort to hacking their Pokemon to making them competitive instead of dealing with the grind in the previous gen shows how many people find the whole ordeal tiresome.

I'm honestly looking forward to the day someone figure out to hack current gen Pokemons so I can get back into it. EV/IV trained five Pokemons in X and while not nearly as long as previous gen its still a lengthy process  and tiresome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

they find it tiresome because they dont want to put in effort for anything.

Its gotten ridiculously easy to iv breed


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2014)

Flame bait thread.

Yes, IV/EV training is easier/more promoted now in Pokemon games, considering they are a gigantic waste of time it isn't a bad thing, it should be clear how to raise the strongest Pokemon as well as less time consuming considering the process takes no skill.


I don't get how Sonic has the worst fandom, most people who like Sonic are well aware that there are many bad Sonic games. There are fandoms where people will never acknowledge when a franchise either makes a bad game or mails it in for an easy cash crab.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah it's easier now, mostly because of how transparent it is now, but it's still a pain in the ass to do and remains the biggest barrier to a good chunk of people who wants to get in the competitive battles. The fact that much of the fanbase resort to hacking their Pokemon to making them competitive instead of dealing with the grind in the previous gen shows how many people find the whole ordeal tiresome.
> 
> I'm honestly looking forward to the day someone figure out to hack current gen Pokemons so I can get back into it. EV/IV trained five Pokemons in X and while not nearly as long as previous gen its still a lengthy process  and tiresome.



Hacking is the equivalent of cheating in Pokemon, so it's really a universal thing about any game lol... I don't do competitive battling, yet I still have like a dozen EV/IV trained poke's with perfect natures..



Violent By Design said:


> Flame bait thread.



It's been established that it's not


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The points you made are why the fanbase is pretty shitty these days, they seem to complain about everything concerning Megaman. And whenever you get down to the source of their anger it's usually about Legends 3 or Capcom not making any recent games.
> 
> *Just imagine the Sonic fanbase if Sega stopped making Sonic games and did nothing but cameos and sponsor fan projects.
> *
> ...



It's not really the same  

A) There are a ton of Megaman games, I mean really just a ridiculous amount, Capcom has a lot more franchises that are great that haven't even gotten sequels or trilogies, much less the 80th addition or what ever Megaman they're up too now. I think most people complaining about there not being a Megaman have even played 3/4ths of the Megaman games out now.

B) Sega did do exactly what I bolded at one point. People still loved Sega.

C) The last Megaman game that came out off the top of my head was in 2010 (maybe there has been remakes since then), four years ago is really not that long. People started complaining that Capcom is ignoring Megaman in late 2011. Megaman fans are just spoiled/impatient.

D) A lot of the complaining is about Megaman Legends which is not only a mediocre series, but not even really Megaman games in the first place ~_~.


----------



## Aduro (May 13, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah it's easier now, mostly because of how transparent it is now, but it's still a pain in the ass to do and remains the biggest barrier to a good chunk of people who wants to get in the competitive battles. The fact that much of the fanbase resort to hacking their Pokemon to making them competitive instead of dealing with the grind in the previous gen shows how many people find the whole ordeal tiresome.



I think hackers still seem to be a minority spoiling it for the rest, but it is annoying that most real competitive players just build pokemon from stencils set up on Smogon rather than showing creativity.

I think one of the best fandoms is a new one, Assassination Classroom. Discussion is fun because it has a mix of old and new manga fans so its a good way to get a new generation in. Plus it has great energy and they don't take it seriously enough to flame it.

The worst are football games, especially Fifa, each year its barely different but I know lots of fans who will spend a fortune on them every time when last years is a quarter of the price which is so much cheaper just because the multi-player is busier.


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> they find it tiresome because they dont want to put in effort for anything.
> 
> Its gotten ridiculously easy to iv breed



Its not about not putting in effort. Nothing is particularly difficult or demanding skill wise about IV breed, it's just time consuming and grindy. Even a fucking chimp can IV breed Pokemon if they're willing to waste all the time doing it.

In the time I'm doing to just breed the fucking things I could learn my character in a fighting game or develop strategies on maps in a shooter.



Khris said:


> Hacking is the equivalent of cheating in Pokemon, so it's really a universal thing about any game lol... I don't do competitive battling, yet I still have like a dozen EV/IV trained poke's with perfect natures..



Pokemon is the only series where hacking was pretty much accepted in a good chunk of circles, and its because of said IV/EV training. The fun of competitive battling is...y'know...the battling. Not the grind to get to said battling.

Honestly, I would almost put up with EV training but I honestly think Nintendo should remove IVs. Its pointless.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2014)

I agree with you Esura, raising Pokemon to the point where you can play them competitively is extremely tedious. It doesn't take any skill, just a lot of time and luck, it's silly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Esura you should try a nuzlocke playthrough


----------



## The Juice Man (May 13, 2014)

Xbox ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are easily the worst.

They actually signed a petition to put DRM and 24 hour online check-in back on the Xbox One when people raged about those features.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

They did what now?


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, although that petition didn't go anywhere real fast though.

It...was kind of sad. 

EDIT: Btw, I'm not man enough for a Nuzlocke challenge.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

Esura said:


> Its not about not putting in effort. Nothing is particularly difficult or demanding skill wise about IV breed, it's just time consuming and grindy. Even a fucking chimp can IV breed Pokemon if they're willing to waste all the time doing it.
> 
> In the time I'm doing to just breed the fucking things I could learn my character in a fighting game or develop strategies on maps in a shooter.
> 
> ...



True, but the most time consuming thing is getting the proper tools to breed optimally in pokemon. 

Need the right mon of the right gender with the right items and the right abilities to pass these things on to a wide array of pokemon.

This is why I just use the battle tester to test out pokemon strategies before I actually get breeding


----------



## Kind of a big deal (May 13, 2014)

I thought about this for a while, and although it's not a franchise and sold only a few million at most, the dragon's dogma community is the most positive and constructive community I have followed in recent years. It's a bit of a niche title, and it's quite difficult although not to the point where you get tryhards that ruin it (darksouls). Made my friendlist a lot bigger and even the gamefaqs forum which is usually a cesspool of the worst kinds of gamers, is quite upbeat and helpful, so that's saying a lot.

Worst, Sonic because it has an uncomfortable overlap with furry fandom. Aside from that I feel like fighting games net you the most complaints, threats, curses, quitters and leavers. So street fighter is pretty bad, and so is Soulcalibur, but I imagine others would be much the same.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2014)

TBH what you said about fighting games is true of the netplayers.

The FG community that plays in person is mostly good peoples.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2014)

The ones that play in person are the ones who used to or probably still (if lucky) play in arcades, so that social aspect is still there.

Cuz most FGC dudes like say Max for example are pretty chill.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2014)

The Juice Man said:


> Xbox ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are easily the worst.
> 
> They actually signed a petition to put DRM and 24 hour online check-in back on the Xbox One when people raged about those features.



I hate microsoft as much as the next guy for trying to do this, but lets not pretend a very small minority of fucking idiots represents their entire customer base.

Also, if we could all ease up on the "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" usage that would be great.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2014)

*Best:*Pokemon,Mortal Kombat, The Elder Scrolls and The Legend of Zelda.



*Worst:* Dark Souls and
[YOUTUBE]-KJOWE3kIqY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9mIYXMQpUFI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3Mgvx22Fmwk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9bx50mYnlRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if Sega is aware of the...darker parts of the Sonic fanbase?


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they're just as aware of it as Lauren Faust is aware of the more questionable parts of the FiM fanbase. And also like Faust, they just don't care. What're they gonna do, stop it?


----------



## Xiammes (May 14, 2014)

They are aware, they were doing some talkshow or something and they needed a new mascot saying the Sonic Fanbase has ruined him.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2014)

That was from one of those Onion-esque sites, though, wasn't it?


----------



## Xiammes (May 14, 2014)

Shirker said:


> That was from one of those Onion-esque sites, though, wasn't it?



I don't know, but they were looking for new mascots, "a character design that incorporates the spirit of SEGA" basically they don't want Sonic to be the company's mascot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

mfw I realize SEGA are Sonic fans themselves..


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2014)

Sega does need a new mascot though, a lot of people seem to associate Sega with the Sonic games - and the Sonic games have not been good for the most part. A lot of people kinda just assume all Sega games are bad because of what Sonic team did.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Sega does need a new mascot though, a lot of people seem to associate Sega with the Sonic games - and the Sonic games have not been good for the most part. A lot of people kinda just assume all Sega games are bad because of what Sonic team did.



Doesn't help that aside from Yakuza, no other Sega IPs sold as well as Sonic did, at least overseas. 


....I miss Jet Set Radio Future.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2014)

Yakuza 5 localized when?


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2014)

Yakuza 5 never! People need to let that go. They officially shot that down like they shot down Valkyria Chronicles 3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

Actually y'all know what? The best fanbase is the Monster Hunter fanbase

I fucking LOVE them folks


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2014)

Waaaaay gone at those Sonic youtube vids

holy fucking shit


----------



## SionBarsod (May 15, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> Waaaaay gone at those Sonic youtube vids
> 
> holy fucking shit



I can get worse. Much worse. Like you don't even know.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I can get worse. Much worse. Like you don't even know.


 yeah like Christian Weston Chandler aka Chris Chan worse.

*Blackbuster video about Chris Chan*
[YOUTUBE]jgSweXQcZvY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]y2xiP7c3TMI[/YOUTUBE]

*some of Chris Chan videos*
[YOUTUBE]OzwgJeWkoRs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nR6KrdM6pwk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NCPPOeh_byg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

Lololololo.


----------



## ElementX (May 17, 2014)

What I find more disturbing than CWC are the people so obsessed with following his life and trolling him.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2014)

People need someone to hate and feel better than.

There's a reason reality TV's popularity skyrocketed.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 26, 2014)

Well this happened.

Pok?mon Omega Ruby And Alpha Sapphire Are “Full Remakes” Says Nintendo President

[YOUTUBE]XZEdw_VVaAQ[/YOUTUBE]

If/When this gets a C&D from Capcom, the Megaman fanbase is going to fucking implode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2014)

Did I say that Megaman fans should get fucked in this thread?

Because they should definitely get fucked.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Well this happened.
> 
> Pok?mon Omega Ruby And Alpha Sapphire Are “Full Remakes” Says Nintendo President
> 
> ...



I like this. I like this a lot.

But yeah, Capcom eventually taking a hot runny dump all over it pretty much inevitable. Copyright and all that. They really shouldn't've announced it.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 26, 2014)

Worst: Sonic
Rose colored glasses make them expect too much out of shitty franchise whose last good game was Sonic Adventure 2.

Best: Touhou
They're quiet and keep to themselves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Worst: Sonic
> Rose colored glasses make them expect too much out of shitty franchise whose* last good game was Sonic Adventure 2.*
> 
> Best: Touhou
> They're quiet and keep to themselves.



But Generations...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 27, 2014)

Worst: Devil May Cry. The games have good gameplay and music, leave it at that. Stop sticking up for a lame story starring a character who is more or less the real world equivalent of Poochie. 

Best:  Xenosaga


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2014)

You...you just called Dante poochie!?

I thought we was bois!


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Worst: Devil May Cry. The games have good gameplay and music, leave it at that. Stop sticking up for a lame story starring a character who is more or less the real world equivalent of Poochie.



I should ignore this since you said best is Xenosaga but...



I never expected something this accurate from this place. Bravo, good sir.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

^ Deadbeat is funny as shit\

And poochie?



Yoshi has some weird as shit in his games

Or do you mean that guy from Power Instinct?


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Worst: Devil May Cry. The games have good gameplay and music, leave it at that. Stop sticking up for a lame story starring a character who is more or less the real world equivalent of Poochie.



_Ooouuch_....


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2014)

When you take off your nostalgia glasses, can you really call Sonic Adventure 2 a good game? Let alone one better than Generations or Unleashed?


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2014)

btw I say this with Sonic being one of my most beloved series'.


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2014)

Man, Zaelopolopollo's comment is even harsher when you remember he said it in a thread where Sanic got majority vote by a considerable margin. You're *so* lucky you didn't say that on some other site like GAF, dude. 



Stunna said:


> When you take off your nostalgia glasses, can you really call Sonic Adventure 2 a good game? Let alone one better than Generations or Unleashed?



Coming from a dude whose favorite 3D Sanic game of all time is SA2: it's decent, but not great. Hell, straight-up gameplay wise, it's not even better than Heroes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2014)

Esura said:


> You...you just called Dante poochie!?
> 
> I thought we was bois!



If it's any consolation, Vergil is okay. Not great but okay. I like his look.




krory said:


> I should ignore this since you said best is Xenosaga but...
> 
> 
> 
> I never expected something this accurate from this place. Bravo, good sir.



Well thanks for the DMC agreement but Xenosaga has a good fandom. We're certainly not one of the more aggressive ones and moreover, in such a story-focused franchise, getting stuff translated is essential. I was just saying we're one of the best because we aren't huge assholes by and large and we are very committed to gathering together all the information we can about our series, even if it was never brought over here. 




St NightRazr said:


> ^ Deadbeat is funny as shit\
> 
> And poochie?






Basically Dante, like Poochie, was clearly created to be KEWL XTREME TO THE MAX AWESUM11111 He uses GUNS and SWORDS and FLIPS AROUND and has GREAT ONE-LINERS! (great one-liners in the mind of whoever wrote the game)

I've never found him appealing whatsoever. if I want a bad dialogue spouting prettyboy action hero, I'll play Resident Evil 4.

And it's not like I have anythign bad to say about the gameplay of the old series or the music or the voice-acting or the level design or anything. It's just that DMC fans seem to be convinced that the series is just as noteworthy for its writing as it is for its combat and....that's so very very wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Worst: Devil May Cry. The games have good gameplay and music, leave it at that. Stop sticking up for a lame story starring a character who is more or less the real world equivalent of Poochie.




I wouldn't call Dante Poochie.. But the story isn't as great people claim it to be, and this coming from a guy who bleeds DMC3.. However, comparing it to DmC, the latter is no "shakespearean" piece either


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2014)

I like how the Poochie comparison matches the reasoning behind Donte's inception to a T since Donte was specifically created to appeal to the western cool hip crowd since the original Dante wasn't doing well enough for us over here, according to Capcom. And it's funny that people use plot and story to denounce DMC fans praise of the series when DmC fans do exactly the same thing and actually think their opinion is more valid because their own hilariously bad story isn't built on anime tropes.

Shit is shit, no matter what the smell. 

That said, I'll give DmC this. Compared to its western action game contemporaries, it's actually better than pretty much all of them, God of War, Castlevania, X-Blades, whatever the fuck, you name it. It's still completely irrelevant compared to the standard that DMC 3 and 4 established. There's literally no action game with the gameplay range and depth of DMC 4, be it Japanese, European, American or Martian.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2014)

Both Dante's are built upon "what is cool." It's just that I've seen enough anime that "what is cool" in old Dante is not cool at all to me anymore. 

A half-demon prettyboy with white hair who goes around killing other demons with a sword? Gee, where did I see that before?


I don't consider myself a DMC or DmC fan - I just don't get the love for the former or the hate for the latter.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2014)

Sonic by far has to be one of the worst fandoms I've ever encountered.  They're a scourge on dA.  They're a scourge on gaming websites.  They're essentially in denial that Sonic will forever be a failed franchise when trying to go up against Mario.

Honorable Mentions?  I'd say the MGS fandom and Call of Duty (post-Modern Warfare 1) fandom.  

Why MGS?  Because aside from Revengeance which everyone knew was ridiculous people treat Kojima like he's either brilliant or awesome when I think the plots became so fucking stupid that I could no longer be thrilled to buy any game of the franchise.  It's like you need to be mentally warped to be able to understand just what the hell is going on and how someone could tolerate a game with so many fucking cutscenes.

Why Call of Duty?  CoD used to be a repetitive WW2 bit and hell I'll admit I loved the multiplayer and Nazi Zombies from Black Ops and World at War, but afterward CoD got incredibly commercialized and the fandom started to go either into preteen mode or idiotic gamer infantry mode.  This same fandom claimed the stories were deep and traumatic when they couldn't be fucked to play Far Cry 3 or Spec Ops, both games intending to smack those same dipshits upside the head.

Tomb Raider is also another fandom I was never a fan of.  I tried to like Lara Croft and the games and the newest one made me sick with the wank over a meh story and cheaper shots at suspense and trauma.  

Best fandoms?  Hmmmm...I'd say the Castlevania fandom's been legit.  Pok?mon, despite me not playing the game, has never been up in my face about it.  40K fandom was solid but that's also because 40K doesn't really reach out the way others do.

Oh and Zelda fandom...never had a single issue with them.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well thanks for the DMC agreement but Xenosaga has a good fandom. We're certainly not one of the more aggressive ones and moreover, in such a story-focused franchise, getting stuff translated is essential. I was just saying we're one of the best because we aren't huge assholes by and large and we are very committed to gathering together all the information we can about our series, even if it was never brought over here.



Every fandom has it's share of assholes and I'm pretty sure I've run into them. Strangely enough I think Pokemon is the only fandom I've ever encountered that haven't been overly-judgmental or closed-minded folks. Even small-time games or series, it seems like they try to compensate. It's laughable. Everyone, really, wants to think their game is teh best and far too many people get too defensive over this fact. And if you try to tell someone that their game isn't the perfection they believe it to be, although it's amusing to watch them break down, it's also kind of sad. This is true of Xenosaga or DMC or even something like fucking Dynasty Warriors or BioShock (or BioShock Infinite) or Spec Ops or Call of Duty or what the hell ever.




Khris said:


> I wouldn't call Dante Poochie.. But the story isn't as great people claim it to be, and this coming from a guy who bleeds DMC3.. However, comparing it to DmC, the latter is no "shakespearean" piece either



As Death says right after you, Poochie and Dante are pretty much identical. That's what makes the comparison so apt. Though I don't think you "bleeding" the most overrated of all the games really makes you an impartial party.  I also don't think people realized how insulting being called "Shakespearean" is. Shakespearean pieces are predictable, trite, and basic. Plain character archetypes and linear, bare story progression capped with an overall underwhelming story. DmC, and DMC, are both "Shakespearean" in that regard.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

pokemon? worst?
so a bunch of idiots wanna try hard and play with evs and ivs
let em
im gunna pet my army of eevees and eeveelutions

you dont have to play pokemon like a try hard
but hey some people can play competitively for fun 
--------
i have to say for *worst *:
*street fighter* and their fighting game community can go fuck off and die
ryu vs ryu/ken/sagat in fireball spam
wow innovative 
$40 for 8 more disc locked charcters?
sign me up for that

marvel vs capcom: ahahahaha
AHAHAHA
oh man. back in the day it was great. but now it's complete shit. 

*kingdom hearts:*
lol between every fat teenage and now adult slag that smells like old meat
wriiting yaoi fanfiction for this has ruined my interest for even trying to get into it
plus the characters look like prissy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
*
final fantasy:*
seriously
the people that argue cloudxtifa and cloudxaerith please just sink to the bottom and drown along with her and to the people saying any final fantasy after X was playable is lol

*bioware/biowaste fans:*
HOLY SHIT WHERE DO I FUCKING START
mass effect 3 and that entire shit storm? enough said

*sonic:*
HAHAHAHA people who think this fucker can still compete with mario 
omg ahahaha werehog and shadow with a gun just let sonic die please
let him go peacefully 

*metal gear: *kojima is to storytelling and plot is what helen keller is to music 

*call of duty:* just die out already. same shit, different toilet. also i lol'd so fucking hard at the codfans who raided the metacritic of titanfall. it makes me laugh so hard
profiles that have rated black ops and ghost 10 but titanfall 0
thats right 0
lol

*steam: *yes. people who think valve is infallible can go suck the fattest darkest rusty tailpipe of a shitty diesel car. steam might let in all the good games and have ridiculous sales that i myself have participated in but holy shit there is so much shit that took 3 hours of effort to make charged for 20 dollars that gets through. my god. no quality control whatsoever.
also i'd liek to point out xbox 1 was going to do was steam did but oh no
no one ever talks about steam or valve badly

*xbots/$onyfags:* you know what you both did and you can sit in the corner

*----

Best:*
*Elder scrolls.* Alright sure gltiches and shit but i've never had trouble with them.

*Kirby: *are you kidding me? kirby fans work like this:
No new kirby game? ill play an old one/wait for a new one :33
new kirby game? yay ill play this :33
some of the nicest people you will meet are kirby fans.

*bastion:* i think i can slide this in here. new ip with great storytelling and nice combat and well it's a small but great game 

----
*tolerable:**
Guilty Gear: *
See i put us here because we arent ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) try hards like street fighter but we can get a little to overzealous about why guilty gear is the best fighting game ever D
but really i cant put us in best because bias to i figure we are on the tolerable or prettty decent list
*
blazblue:* people constantly say guilty gear lite or better than guilty gear but really bb is an adorable little sister series ;A; Some bb fans will go to far saying guilty gear have no influences on bb or that bb is just compeltely different or better but really its not a try hard fandom anywhere near street fighter caliber 

*zelda:* again can be overzealous and it's a massive timeline of timeloops but hey
it's a golden oldie with some new tricks. 

*metriodvania:* Im combing them because A both are pretty dang ossim and both have some minors issues 
I cant point castlevania or metriod into best however i can move to the better side of tolerable
i understand other m is crap
i understand LoS isnt the castlevania you wanted
shut up and take what you can get

*operation rainfall:* we got 3 great games now just pipe down a little. Pandora's tower/xenoblade/the last story. Yes these are amazing games. Yes you supported this. Yes you bought the games. YES IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS. YES YOU WERE RIGHT. Thank you but be quieter :33


----
*pitiable:**
megaman* has been getting the shaft for years 
cancelling two games at 60% and 80% completion wtf
i mean watch dogs is a complete broken piece of shit and they let that hit the shelves
*WITH 5 DIFFERENT COLLECTOR'S EDITIONS*



COME AT ME LADIES AND GENTS


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Shit son, Axl Low telling it like it is.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Shit son, Axl Low telling it like it is.



im sorry but
i think 70% of this section uses steam and not for nothing
it's no where near perfect between the shit that flies through and the shit that gets "green lit"

no one mentioned it so i thought i'd start a dialogue 
its not my job to insure you wear steel toe boots when i step on your toes


----------



## bbq sauce (May 28, 2014)

^A fireball battle between two intelligent players is really intense though :c

I don't see how that aspect of gameplay reflects on the people that play the game?


As for BB.. the community is lol. Some BB players are cool, but mostly all I see from that community is bitching. Bitching about this or that character, bitching about this or that player, bitching about tournament results, tournament attendance, etc.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> im sorry but
> i think 70% of this section uses steam and not for nothing
> it's no where near perfect between the shit that flies through and the shit that gets "green lit"
> 
> ...



I think the thing with Steam is that considering the alternatives, it is by and far the best and there are a million and one things that make-up for things like poorly-reasoned Greenlit games and Early Access games. Although I'm not entirely against the latter, I do see a lot of Steam-enthusiasts adamantly shaming these practices, so it's not without consideration. It's just on the other side of the spectrum, steam so outlandishly trumps the competition - and this is coming from someone who, up until December, wanted absolutely nothing to do with Steam or PC gaming. I thought it was hugely overrated until I tried it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> As Death says right after you, Poochie and Dante are pretty much identical. That's what makes the comparison so apt. Though I don't think you "bleeding" the most overrated of all the games really makes you an impartial party.  I also don't think people realized how insulting being called "Shakespearean" is. Shakespearean pieces are predictable, trite, and basic. Plain character archetypes and linear, bare story progression capped with an overall underwhelming story. DmC, and DMC, are both "Shakespearean" in that regard.



Don't think I'm biased, I accept OldDante for what he is, which is an anime trope.. He's style over substance, but not to the extent to which he's insufferable..

Only DMC didn't push for that shit to try to appeal their game.. Anyways, we're going off-topic here.. Just thought I'd give my two cents.. 



> metriodvania: Im combing them because A both are pretty dang ossim and both have some minors issues
> I cant point castlevania or metriod into best however i can move to the better side of tolerable
> i understand other m is crap
> *i understand LoS isnt the castlevania you wanted
> shut up and take what you can get*



We've been doing that though..  

Honestly, the fan backlash wasn't as big as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> ^A fireball battle between two intelligent players is really intense though :c
> 
> I don't see how that aspect of gameplay reflects on the people that play the game?
> 
> ...



Meh i hate it when it gets spammy tho

really?
BB is getting the nerf stick then 



krory said:


> I think the thing with Steam is that considering the alternatives, it is by and far the best and there are a million and one things that make-up for things like poorly-reasoned Greenlit games and Early Access games. Although I'm not entirely against the latter, I do see a lot of Steam-enthusiasts adamantly shaming these practices, so it's not without consideration. It's just on the other side of the spectrum, steam so outlandishly trumps the competition - and this is coming from someone who, up until December, wanted absolutely nothing to do with Steam or PC gaming. I thought it was hugely overrated until I tried it.



true enough.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> We've been doing that though..
> 
> Honestly, the fan backlash wasn't as big as I thought it'd be.



i know T_T

im sort of glad about this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

Street Fighter fandom only irks me cuz of the elitist shit.. noobs like myself hardly get a proper welcome.. and it's exceptionally shitty for me cuz I'm so damn far from all the communities..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> i know T_T
> 
> im sort of glad about this



Just wait for Koji's kickstarter


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Don't think I'm biased, I accept OldDante for what he is, which is an anime trope.. He's style over substance, but not to the extent to which he's insufferable..



Debatable, but this is why DMC fandom can be insufferable themselves - because they won't even admit the possibility. This is _exactly_ what people were talking about. The non-rabid DMC fans try this tactic, it's just as common, and in that essence, yes, it does make you biased.




> Only DMC didn't push for that shit to try to appeal their game.. Anyways, we're going off-topic here.. Just thought I'd give my two cents..



They should have because it perfectly describes the series in its entirety.




> We've been doing that though..
> 
> Honestly, the fan backlash wasn't as big as I thought it'd be.



It shone through in reviews where people said that it had:

1) A good story
2) Perfect voice acting
3) Amazing visuals
4) Gameplay opinions ranging from good to excellent

But would still rate it at only a 6/7 because "it wasn't Castlevania."

Reviewers were incapable of seeing through their teary-eyed nostalgia goggles.




Khris said:


> Street Fighter fandom only irks me cuz of the elitist shit.. noobs like myself hardly get a proper welcome.. and it's exceptionally shitty for me cuz I'm so damn far from all the communities..



This can be said of most fighter communities that I've attempted to delve into. Playing Tekken 6, I got _threatened_ because I ended a match with a grapple. Literally the only one I used in either of the three rounds. This was when I posted on GameFAQs, so I made a post regarding it and everyone that posted in response agreed with _him_... that using a grapple, even once, is for "pussies" and I should just stop playing the game if I "don't have any skill."


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

>tekken
>complaining about grapples
>characters like king

UM

its alot easier to tech out of chain grapples from king and just regular grapples opposed to like zangief t hawk whose command grabs are just prioritized


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2014)

Axl's initial post reads like a Youtube comment.

Not that I don't agree with some of it. 



Mael said:


> Oh and Zelda fandom...never had a single issue with them.





Axl Low said:


> *zelda:* again can be overzealous and it's a massive timeline of timeloops but hey
> it's a golden oldie with some new tricks.



Y'know, I see this a lot on the internet. Mael, Axl, and myself along with a few others I can name are on record remarking how the Zelda fanbase has never given us trouble. Yet, there has also been an equal number of times where I've read about the Zelda fanbase being atrocious... oddly enough, mostly from Zelda fans.

It makes me wonder: Is there a ton of in-fighting among Zelda fans regarding its many different incarnations that people like me just aren't seeing. And is the reason they're generally not considered one of gaming's worst fanbases because most of that fighting is kept within their respective communities?


----------



## SionBarsod (May 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, I see this a lot on the internet. Mael, Axl, and myself along with a few others I can name are on record remarking how the Zelda fanbase has never given us trouble. Yet, there has also been an equal number of times where I've read about the Zelda fanbase being atrocious... oddly enough, mostly from Zelda fans.
> 
> It makes me wonder: Is there a ton of in-fighting among Zelda fans regarding its many different incarnations that people like me just aren't seeing. And is the reason they're generally not considered one of gaming's worst fanbases because most of that fighting is kept within their respective communities?




Pretty much. Like Megaman and Sonic LoZ's fanbase has it's own infighting and cycle as well. Current game is bad because it's not like the old game until the next game comes out and suddenly the previous one wasn't so bad. It's just that unless you look for it you won't really find it as opposed to the Sonic fanbase that complains about every little thing and the Megaman fanbase that decided to band together in some areas since the blue bomber hasn't had a game in years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Debatable, but this is why DMC fandom can be insufferable themselves - because they won't even admit the possibility. This is _exactly_ what people were talking about. The non-rabid DMC fans try this tactic, it's just as common, and in that essence, yes, it does make you biased.



Wait.. It's biased to be accepting a flaw within a game(or character)? That doesn't make sense.. 




> They should have because it perfectly describes the series in its entirety.



NT didn't describe at it as that because it best describes their product, they did to promote their game.. I'm not even arguing what's Shakespearean or not at this point..  




> It shone through in reviews where people said that it had:
> 
> 1) A good story
> 2) Perfect voice acting
> ...



I didn't say there wasn't backlash though, I just thought it would be bigger.. That's when I realized that the Metroidvania games are as niche as they come..

The fact that the game is pretty much a "success-story" more than proves my point that it was more accepted than I thought it would be... 

Metroidvania fans moved on.. That's my point here.. 



> This can be said of most fighter communities that I've attempted to delve into. Playing Tekken 6, I got _threatened_ because I ended a match with a grapple. Literally the only one I used in either of the three rounds. This was when I posted on GameFAQs, so I made a post regarding it and everyone that posted in response agreed with _him_... that using a grapple, even once, is for "pussies" and I should just stop playing the game if I "don't have any skill."



I think that's mostly an individual experience, I could be wrong though.. Not much of a Tekken player, but that did sound like a sucky experience..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Axl's initial post reads like a Youtube comment.
> 
> Not that I don't agree with some of it.
> 
> ...



I'm new Zelda convert.. So I'd like that answered as well..


----------



## luminaeus (May 28, 2014)

Worst imo: Call of Duty/Halo. Really.

Best: Pokemon. The entire world is obsessed with it and it's glorious.

Honorable mentions:

Worst - League of Legends. Even though I am a very avid player of league, I really, really dislike how many diehard fandom players are in there and the community is absolutely terrible sometimes. Final Fantasy also deserves a mention.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wait.. It's biased to be accepting a flaw within a game(or character)? That doesn't make sense..



It's biased to _not_ be and ignore the possibility for it, stating it as a fact otherwise.




> NT didn't describe at it as that because it best describes their product, they did to promote their game.. I'm not even arguing what's Shakespearean or not at this point..



And what do you do to promote a game? Describe it!




> I didn't say there wasn't backlash though, I just thought it would be bigger.. That's when I realized that the Metroidvania games are as niche as they come..



I wasn't even disagreeing with you here.




> The fact that the game is pretty much a "success-story" more than proves my point that it was more accepted than I thought it would be...



It really wasn't after the first game.




> Metroidvania fans moved on.. That's my point here..



Except they haven't.




> I think that's mostly an individual experience, I could be wrong though.. Not much of a Tekken player, but that did sound like a sucky experience..





I think you're just trolling now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> It's biased to _not_ be and ignore the possibility for it, stating it as a fact otherwise.



I just said Dante is an anime trope.. It's a fact.. What do you want from me exactly? 




> And what do you do to promote a game? Describe it!



Shakespearean isn't a widely used description for Video Games tho, it's clear as day that they wanted to differentiate their story from other games... Developers don't go about saying their games are Shakespearean regardless if they are or not(by your words), so they tried to set an unprecedented standard that their game is somehow different.. It's a promotion tactic.. 





> It really wasn't after the first game.



Probably cuz of the games' own faults? Just asking.. I personally enjoyed MoT(which is the only LoS I played), but not by others it seems.. LoS2 also seemed to have some flaws as well.. 




> Except they haven't.



Let's agree to disagree then..



> I think you're just trolling now.



Why? What did I say?


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2014)

Many Tekken fans are retarded.

I remember back around Tekken Tag 1 and Tekken 4 that so many people fucking threatened me for playing as Bryan Fury.


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2014)

I'm starting to get a little confused now too, Krobro. What is it you're trying to convey...?



Mael said:


> Many Tekken fans are retarded.
> 
> I remember back around Tekken Tag 1 and Tekken 4 that so many people fucking threatened me for playing as Bryan Fury.



As a Bryan Fury main, Bryan Fury's cheap as all-get out. Tekken is on its 9th itteration and that still hasn't changed. 

Still, stuff like this is why I "reluctantly" labeled them the best. The community is full of pretty cool guys, unless you're flat out ignoring them. That said, their isolated bits of fandumb are among the worst.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2014)

Or just people suck when fighting against Bryan Fury.


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2014)

He has 3 high-priority power moves that consist of pressing forward, forward, button-of-your-choosing.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> I just said Dante is an anime trope.. It's a fact.. What do you want from me exactly?



You said he was _not_ to the point of being insufferable. Again, debatable, because I - for starters - found him to be insufferable. Especially in DMC3 and 4. The idea that you can say that so explicitly as a fact _is_ biased. That's the very essence of bias.




> Shakespearean isn't a widely used description for Video Games tho, it's clear as day that they wanted to differentiate their story from other games... Developers don't go about saying their games are Shakespearean regardless if they are or not(by your words), so they tried to set an unprecedented standard that their game is somehow different.. It's a promotion tactic..



You just said we're not even talking about what Shakespearean means anymore, nevermind my initial comment was a _joke_. It's an idiotic statement like I said but it's not even a _good_ thing is what I was saying.




> Probably cuz of the games' own faults? Just asking.. I personally enjoyed MoT(which is the only LoS I played), but not by others it seems.. LoS2 also seemed to have some flaws as well..



I don't know why people didn't enjoy it, personally. LoS2 was one of my favorite games in a long time though it was already catching hell because of some campaign about an early scene being viewed as "sexual assault" because... well, people are stupid. The game has been underfire for inane reasons long before its release and even if sales were decent, the overall response to LoS was pretty lukewarm and most people didn't warm up to it until the leagues of "LOL God of War clone" comments died down. It was just destiny, it was never going to be an outstandingly successful game.

Its one good point if anything is that it ended just as they intended, when they wanted to. No more of this "Let's see how many sequels we can squeeze out" crap, which is respectable. It's just done. MercurySteam told their story and are now finished.




> Why? What did I say?



Because I just said that it was based on _my experience_.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> He has 3 high-priority power moves that consist of pressing forward, forward, button-of-your-choosing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> You said he was _not_ to the point of being insufferable. Again, debatable, because I - for starters - found him to be insufferable. Especially in DMC3 and 4. The idea that you can say that so explicitly as a fact _is_ biased. That's the very essence of bias.



Oh no.. I think worded it wrong.. Obviously finding him insufferable or not is subjective(to everyone).. I thought we were still talking about him being a an anime trope or not.. 

That wasn't my intention..



> You just said we're not even talking about what Shakespearean means anymore, nevermind my initial comment was a _joke_. It's an idiotic statement like I said but it's not even a _good_ thing is what I was saying.



Oh ok.. Cool beans.. 




> I don't know why people didn't enjoy it, personally. LoS2 was one of my favorite games in a long time though it was already catching hell because of some campaign about an early scene being viewed as "sexual assault" because... well, people are stupid. The game has been underfire for inane reasons long before its release and even if sales were decent, the overall response to LoS was pretty lukewarm and most people didn't warm up to it until the leagues of "LOL God of War clone" comments died down. It was just destiny, it was never going to be an outstandingly successful game.
> 
> Its one good point if anything is that it ended just as they intended, when they wanted to. No more of this "Let's see how many sequels we can squeeze out" crap, which is respectable. It's just done. MercurySteam told their story and are now finished.



From what I heard, people didn't really like the modern day setting, cuz the street were too cluttered. Which is a shame cuz I thought the Metroidvania-like map was a cool touch.. The story IMO is the best thing about the franchise tho.. I'm no fan by any means, but I like the story enough to want both universes to continue..


*Spoiler*: _LoS2 spoilers_ 




And judging by the ending of LoS2, I think it's possible to actually continue the series..







> Because I just said that it was based on _my experience_.



Oh  

But posting on GameFaqs, that's on you bro


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Oh no.. I think worded it wrong.. Obviously finding him insufferable or not is subjective(to everyone).. I thought we were still talking about him being a an anime trope or not..
> 
> That wasn't my intention..



Oh okay, my mistake then.




> From what I heard, people didn't really like the modern day setting, cuz the street were too cluttered. Which is a shame cuz I thought the Metroidvania-like map was a cool touch.. The story IMO is the best thing about the franchise tho.. I'm no fan by any means, but I like the story enough to want both universes to continue..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _LoS2 spoilers_
> ...



The modern-day setting was awesome. I loved it. Some of the enemies were a pain but the scenery was amazing, and fighting Victor through the church and beneath was great. Although the boss fight was easy, the novelty of it was great. The boss designs and monster designs and really design of everything in that game was awesome. _The fucking Gorgon sisters_...

And fucking Richard Madden on top of Robert Carlyle, Patrick Stewart, and Jason Isaacs? That is some fucking top-notch VAing, man.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's POSSIBLE, yes, but they've said since Mirror of Fate that the game would end after 2, that they were finished, the series - the Lords of Shadow series - was done. MercurySteam is done and now some new developer can do their own story. That was the intention and I think that's great







> Oh
> 
> But posting on GameFaqs, that's on you bro



Oh of course. Not as bad as NeoGAF or Kotaku or something, but still pretty fucking awful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _LoS2_ 




I know you respect what they did with the trilogy.. But I still think they left both Gabriel and Alucard alive as a possibility when it looked like one of them would die.. Maybe if not MS, than another developer will continue in a few years..

I personally want an Anti-Christ story done with the remaining cast 


Oh and I must add that I'm not a fan of a protagonist killing a baby


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: _LoS2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or because that's the way they wanted the story to end - Alucard/Trevor told Dracula/Gabriel to choose family and he did. The ending is pretty much epitomous with the message of the game. Perhaps someone else will continue the LoS storyline and if they do, it will be obscenely disappointing, but that's on Konami now.

The religious tone of the series totally made it, too.

You're not really supposed to like what he does, that was kind of the point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Don't think I'm biased, I accept OldDante for what he is, which is an anime trope.. He's style over substance, but not to the extent to which he's insufferable..
> 
> Only DMC didn't push for that shit to try to appeal their game.. Anyways, we're going off-topic here.. Just thought I'd give my two cents..
> 
> ...



That's the only one done by kamiya and he's the one who has a grasp on his character the best XD
( he's tongue in cheek about everything XD )


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2014)

Zelda fans have way more bouts of in-fighting than the fucking sonic fanbase XD


Also castlevania LOS2 had some shitty behind the scenes stuff going on. The stealth sections suck though.

And the ending is bleh


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

I feel like teh only person who found the Stealth sections fun. Turning into rats was awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> I feel like teh only person who found the Stealth sections fun. Turning into rats was awesome.



corvo? O:
lulz :33


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 28, 2014)

*Worst*
*Call of Duty:* This is the reason I play Battlefield exclusively now.  The fandom makes everyone who plays FpS games look like immature, racist, anti-Semitic assholes.  We're not, I promise.

*Anti-Ninja Theory Devil May Cry:* Seriously?  A petition to Obama to remove the game from shelves?  That it purely disrespectful to the creators who, no matter how much you don't like the game, put plenty of hours and money into making this game.  If you don't like it fine, but don't try to ruin anybody else's gaming experience.

*Pro-Ninja Theory Devil May Cry:* And _you_.  DMC 1-4 don't automatically suck now because DmC came out.  You know full well that you were playing the fuck out of the old games with a silly smile on your phase.  Two facedness is a terrible trait, and it's one that plagues the gaming community.

*Ultimate Ninja Storm:* This one's kinda weird for me.  I have a lot of good friends who play this game, and they're all good, down to Earth people.  However, I also know a lot of people who like to pretend they all of the sudden know how game mechanics in every fighting game work because they main Madara, Naruto, and EMS Sasuke.  Enjoy the game, but stop trying to lord your superiority over everyone and then cry about how broken Hinata is when she beats you.


*Best*
*Halo:* I met so many of the friends I have today through playing Halo 3 when it came out.  Sure, I may have moments where I absolutely suck at the game, but it's the only online game (especially over Xbox Live) where I completely enjoy chatting with other players.  My fondest memory was back when I was playing 3, I was in a capture the flag lobby when everyone but me on my team left.  I had to play against a full team alone and got WRECKED.  However, instead of being jerks about it, the guys on the enemy team were praising me for hanging in there and not just quitting.  I'm pretty close with one of them to this day.

*Smite:* Smite is this relatively new MOBA game, but instead of the top-down camera angle, it's a third person angle, which is refreshing, and feels more like a more technical beat 'em up.  The guys I play with are crazy fun to mess around with, and I've never had to bother with anyone whining or complaining, or shouting out anything offensive into my headset.

*Rust:* Oh my goodness, this game.  People get raped, tea bagged, held up for their rocks, and all sort of degrading activities, but because that's how the game is played.  There's no hard feelings about it, and, unless the guy is just a total dick (which, let's face it, those kind of guys appear in ALL fandoms) they're not gonna get mad or flame you for shooting them and taking their stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2014)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough..


----------

